# What is the cutest snake?



## doggyfather (Sep 16, 2014)

I've always hatest snakes but my friend absolutely loves the thrill of owning them.
I want to prove to him that there are cute snakes out there. So what is the cutest breed of snake if there are any?

A lil grass snake is the closest i can think of lol!!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I wouldn't say snakes are "cute" to be honest. That's more of a word I would describe a fluffy kitten or puppy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My son has a Royal Python - she's very pretty but not sure about cute


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

This lot look pretty cute in my view posted by Robertormx on the site baby snake on Tumblr


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd say 'cute' is relative but this is down right adorable.


----------



## shanna66 (Nov 6, 2014)

horned vipers are the most adorable things ever. ball pythons are also very cute with their little peanut shaped heads.

all snakes are adorable and anyone who says otherwise is wrong


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Royal pythons. :001_rolleyes: 

WOuld LOVE to own one.. maybe one day


----------



## Kingelf (Aug 12, 2015)

labradrk said:


> I wouldn't say snakes are "cute" to be honest. That's more of a word I would describe a fluffy kitten or puppy.


Western hognose snake are way too cute also baby king cobras have a adorable little faces just don't let one get to close lol


----------

